# My 60 gallon cube tank Reef build update: Nov.10/13



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Nov.6/13 Here's a few pictures of my 60 gallon cube reef tank as it went together: 

Picture #1 putting the tank in place on my modified Ikea kitchen table which I beefed up and screwed to the wall on 3 sides, I also put it on a raised platform the size of the tank footprint & 30 g sump under.  this is in my fish room not the living room so it's all good!

Picture #2 the tank is full with the rock& livestock in and not so clean looking stirred up water. 

Picture#3 24 hours later looking better. 

Picture#4 today showing the Pharo's led @ about 80% intensity  love the light!

Picture# 5 After moving stuff from my 90 g got some purple blue mushrooms available

Picture#6 Also these brilliant greens 15-20+ on a piece of shelf LR available

Picture#7 frags of real nice GSP all sizes available, call/text me @ 604 772 0423 if interested in anything.

Picture #8 My new little Eibli angel click on the link below.
http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l88/Lolaandthecrowd/Fish Tank - SW/1SaltFish055.jpg


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I love the scenic picture above the tank. Didn't even notice that before.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

wow cool so we got bobs 90 gal my 72 anthonys 90 and your 60 going up all at the same time !!!! wow !!!!!


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

that looks exactly like my set up when it was at my old place lol


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

I got tripped out for a second. You had a nature aquarium calender right on top of your tank. Thought it was a double stacked tank with planted on a reef for a splitttt second haha 

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

aQ.LED said:


> that looks exactly like my set up when it was at my old place lol


Good eye. I decided after spending a bunch of time I really didn't have to spare cleaning the tank, that I was going bigger & picked up a 30" cube (30x30x24 actually) so 93g starfire reef ready to replace my RSM 130. Sadly, been so busy I haven't had time to take a day off to set up the new tank & do the transfer over. So Laurie beat me to it with his cube tank build.

Anthony


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

I knows he got the tank, just with the pharos and such look exactly the way how I had it before lol


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

aQ.LED said:


> I knows he got the tank, just with the pharos and such look exactly the way how I had it before lol


Hey Frank, I really like the pharo's light, the controller was a little weird to figure out but with the u-tube video I got it finally, the tank was from spitfire "tyler" originally I think I'm right about that. then from you to Anthony and now to me well travelled but still in great shape. More pictures coming soon.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

added some pictures.........................


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Another reef journal! Nice! Looking great Laurie!


----------

